# WTB: Trigger stop for S&W K frame (m67-1/m15)



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I am in desperate need of a trigger stop and screw for a smith and wesson k frame. I have a m67-1 that is missing it's trigger stop.

Please pvt me or e-mail me at [email protected]

Willing to pay well for them or maybe trade a set of grips or something.


----------

